# WSP Santa's Pipe



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

This is one fantastic scent .
A combination of Cherry , Raspberry , Vanilla and a heavenly mild pipe tobacco . The cherry and pipe tobacco are really coming through as a newborn soap , will update after it cures a spell.
Soaps like a dream , I used .7oz and that was more than enough .
I put the FO in the oil before the lye is added.
If I had my vanilla stabilizer I would have used it , I did add some TD to try and help keep it from browning .

HTH

Kitn


----------



## candice19 (Aug 18, 2009)

Oo, I bought 2 oz of this yesterday to try because it sounded interesting... glad to see you like it!


----------



## LJA (Aug 27, 2009)

Kitn,  I'm really curious to see if it browns on you.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 27, 2009)

*x*

what sweet nostalgia!   

my favorite uncle used to smoke "borkam riff" in his pipe.  i always loved the smell and associate it with being a small child and sitting next to him as he read to me from  Aesop's fables and Grimm's fairy tales!


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad you're still liking it, Kitn.  I bought 8 oz of it based on your initial impression of it (not just for soap, but for reed diffuser/candle for holidays).  I agree with your impression out of the bottle, it does smell just like a pipe with cherry pipe tobacco.  I'm looking forward to soaping with it


----------



## JenniferSews (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy cow that stuff is strong!  I bought 2 oz from WSP and put it in my garage last night.  When I open the garage door from the driveway I get hit with a wall of Santas Pipe.   I'm hoping it grows on me, right now it's so overpowering I can't decide.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

It is strong OOB , but yummy in soap imho. It is not browning one bit either , yahoo.

Kitn


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 30, 2009)

I just ordered a 2 oz. bottle of this today from WSP and I'm so glad to hear it's a strong one, I'm hoping to get a 4 lb batch of HP made with the 2 oz.

When I was young I remember being in the grocery store with my parents and there was a man smoking a pipe (you were allowed to do that back then) and I just wanted to follow him around...LOL it smelled soooo good! 

Kitn,
I have used vanilla stablizer/neutralizer with M/P before but was under the impression that it wouldn't work with CP or HP. Is there a special kind or are they all the same?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

It is from BCN and for CP soap , so far so good with it . I tend to love the scents with vanilla in them  :shock: , but I don't want all my soap brown , kwim ?

kitn


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd love to try some which company is BCN?
I like the vanilla's too and am wanting to try coloring again, my early attempts were total flops so I've just been letting the soaps do their own thing...LOL

Do you know if it would it work for HP too?


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 5, 2009)

I soaped this today and it's just wonderful, definitely a winning winter scent!


----------



## reallyrita (Sep 7, 2009)

BCN stands for Bittercreek North.  I have their Vanilla Stabilizer too.  It will not take a vanillan FO all the way to white, but it will make a light coco colored soap out of an FO that normally would go all the way to dark brown.

Some of my best stickers in CP soap are from their FO line.  Have to chose carefully as most of their FOs are aimed at candle makers, but for the price, you can't beat some of their scents for soaps.  They are not super complex but they last and last in my soaps and never give me grief.


----------



## JenniferSews (Sep 22, 2009)

JenniferSews said:
			
		

> Holy cow that stuff is strong!  I bought 2 oz from WSP and put it in my garage last night.  When I open the garage door from the driveway I get hit with a wall of Santas Pipe.   I'm hoping it grows on me, right now it's so overpowering I can't decide.



I let this sit for a while and then finally soaped it.  I can't even tell you how much I love this scent.  One of my favs, it's delicious.  I'm glad I hung on to it, I was ready to throw it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

JenniferSews said:
			
		

> JenniferSews said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know , it's is crazy how awesome it smells after a cure .


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 23, 2009)

I got a swap soap of this scent a while ago. 
If memory serves me right, I don't think it discolored a whole lot.  I think it was light tan?  I like it very much though   I think it's prob a good blender as well


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Update the color is as when it was made , a pale off white ( thanks to my OO) and the scent smells better to me the longer it cures .

Kitn


----------

